# [Rch.] Geolocalisation: creer une carte de ses déplacements



## Az. (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans l'optique d'un RoadTrip que je souhaiterais pouvoir partager en temps semi/reel avec mes amis; je recherche une application sur iphone permettant d'indiquer sa position geographique sur une carte GoogleMap. Que le positionnement se fasse automatiquement, ou que ce soit moi qui le lance peut importe, mais ce que je recherche surtout c'est une application qui garde en mémoire les déplacements afin de faire une vraie carte.

Et a ce jour je ne trouve aucune application, gratuite ou payante, de ce type.

Il y a bien Google Latitude, qui est pas mal mais qui ne garde pas en mémoire les déplacements, et qui ne permet pas de partager ces informations autrement que lorsqu'il est lancé.

J'ai bien testé GPS Tracking (http://www.instamapper.com/), mais trop aléatoire et il faut s'inscrire sur leur site pour consulter le plan qui ne garde que 100 positions en mémoire, un peu léger pour un RoadTrip.

Avez vous des idées?


----------



## napakatbra (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,
je pense que Trapster peut convenir, et ça fonctionne en direct...


----------



## Az. (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Je viens de le tester ce soir effectivement la partie mapping pour un voyage semble vraiment pas mal du tout. Par contre il n'existerait pas un logiciel qui fait exactement la meme chose (surtout le partage twiiter/facebook et url privée) mais sans la partie anti-radar et flis... car c'est un peu lourd cette partie je trouve.


----------



## napakatbra (31 Juillet 2009)

Dans les options / installation, on peut désactiver toutes les alertes...
idem pour les notifications push, on peut les supprimer dans les réglages de l'iPhone...
Sinon, pour ma part je n'ai pas connaissance d'un autre logiciel...
Bonne soirée et bon trip !

et sinon, je viens de voir que  GPS Tracker peut conserver *1000* positions en mémoire...


----------



## discolan (3 Août 2009)

La combinaison du logiciel Trailrunnerx (gratuit) sur mac
http://trailrunnerx.com/fr/

et de l'application Trails (payant, version lite gratuite) sur iphone
http://trails.lamouroux.de/


----------

